# How is Gollum so learned



## Celebthôl (Jan 26, 2003)

How does Gollum know so much about Middle Earth and its histories? I know he's traveled a bit but that doesn't mean he should know that the dead marshes are called the dead marshes and that you cant kill the Ringwraiths and about the sprits of the dead marshes!

Thôl


----------



## Thorin (Jan 26, 2003)

Gollum, before he became Gollum lived on the other side of the mountains between Mirkwood and the mountains, and north of Lorien. I think that it even mentions that Smeagol liked to hear stories. Considering he was and lived with "hobbit-like" folk, and lived in the near vicinity of Elves, and that it was 500 years before Frodo when the tales were probably more fresh, it is only natural that he pick up much of the lore floating around.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 26, 2003)

but how does he know that it is the last war to cover all the world and things like that?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 26, 2003)

Gollum knows, from pure common sense, that if Sauron regains the One Ring now, he will not make the same error as before (to have it taken from him). He also knows that the strenght of Men and Elves is lessened, and Sauron's power and influence is only increasing.
Gollum is a pretty shrewd observer, he has travelled through many lands and saw many events.


----------



## Eriol (Jan 27, 2003)

Also, he had recently been a prisoner of Mordor. He probably observed the first drafts of Sauron's army, and heard about his plans "to devour the world".


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 28, 2003)

I have three words to say to you Celebthôl: Read the book! I know watching the movie is a fun experience, but not everything from that movie is true (actually, very little is). Gollum heard the story of the Dead Marches from his grandmother. I don't recal him actually talking about the Nâzgul, except maybe when they got to Minas Morgul (which should have been in the movie but wasn't).


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 29, 2003)

only problem with that statement is that i have red the book, so dont give me that!


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh but I will give you that. You have not experienced Tolkien until you have read his work, not a distorted summary put on the silver screen.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 29, 2003)

Orodreth what do you not understand about the statement he just made, He _has_ read the book, as in he did read the book, not just watch the movie, and he has probably read the book before seeing the movie, because he has given me answers to several of my questions before that he could not have known without reading the books. So don't give him that!

But back to your question Celebthol, Gollum would also know about everything going on because of his relations with Shelob that we know he had, and also he learned much from the evil creatures of Mirkwood when he was tracking down Bilbo for the Ring, I believe Gandalf mentions that in "Shadow of the Past".


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 29, 2003)

Whoops. I am very sorry. I wasn't reading very carefully. I shall not give you that.


----------



## Brytta (Jan 29, 2003)

*could it be...?*

The Ring of Power?

Remember Gollum possessed the ring for 500 years. 

Perhaps he has small intellect and knowledge. But the power of the ring, especially over the course of so many years, would have given him knowledge of things of the present and past the could not have been learned by reading books or listening to tales around the fire.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 29, 2003)

Dear Smeagol has traveled far and hidden himself well.
But most importantly,


He Listens.


RD


----------



## Moridin (Feb 12, 2003)

Gollum is'nt as gullible as we're led to believe. He is very cunning and he HAS lived for over 500 years, you're bound to learn a lot over that period of time.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2003)

Even if he skulks in a cave for most of that time?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 13, 2003)

Maybe Smeagol doesn't know all the histories but the second personality that he developed could have been quite the scholar!


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 13, 2003)

thats a good point, seeing as his evil side was brought out by the ring and the rings gives knowledge....


----------

